# Αγιασμός αύριο, καλή σχολική χρονιά!



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2008)

Από τα ΝΕΑ
Της Άννας Δαμιανίδη - 8 Σεπτεμβρίου 2008

_*Στη Βρετανία παιδιά μου, στη Βρετανία!*
Σπουδές στην Αγγλία, όπως λέει η διαφήμιση με την ωραία φωτογραφία, όπου τα παιδιά φορούν τα ειδικά καπέλα της αποφοίτησης. Δεν έχει μόνο σχολές μάγων, όπως στις ιστορίες του Χάρι Πότερ, είναι και εκπαιδευτική υπερδύναμη. Κι όχι μόνο στην Αγγλία, αλλά και στη Σκωτία και την Ουαλία, τη Βρετανία ολόκληρη. Και γιατί όχι στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη, στη Γερμανία, όπου τα πανεπιστήμια είναι εξαιρετικά και τα δίδακτρα χαμηλά και η ζωή φτηνή; Και στη Γαλλία, που περνάει κάποιου είδους εκπαιδευτική κρίση, αλλά το επίπεδο είναι σαφώς πολύ ενδιαφέρον για τους ανεπιθύμητους στην Ελλάδα φοιτητές. 
Μάλλον πρέπει να εγκαταλείψουμε τα κροκοδείλια δάκρυα και να ετοιμάσουμε ο καθένας όπως μπορεί τις σπουδές του παιδιού του στο εξωτερικό. Στο κάτω κάτω, η Ευρώπη χώρα μας είναι κι αυτή, και σαν πολίτες της Ε.Ε. πληρώνουμε χαμηλότερα δίδακτρα. Και πιο κοντά, στη Βουλγαρία και τη Ρουμανία πάνε πολλά παιδιά και καλό τους κάνει. Ξεφεύγουν λίγο από την υπερπροστατευτική ελληνική οικογένεια, από την υπερστοργική Ελληνίδα μάνα, δίνουν την ευκαιρία σε οικογένεια και σε μάνα να ασχοληθούν με κάτι άλλο. Ανοίγουν και των παιδιών τα μυαλά, πλαταίνουν οι ορίζοντες, βγαίνουν λίγο από τον μικρόκοσμο της «ελληνικής πραγματικότητας», ρίχνουν μια ματιά στον κόσμο. Αφού στις Ιατρικές δεν χωράνε μαθητές που πήραν 18, γιατί να μην πάνε στις χώρες που με 18 σπουδάζεις ό,τι θέλεις; Γιατί και με τους χαμηλότερους βαθμούς να χαντακώνεσαι για πάντα εκτός πανεπιστημίου, εφόσον θέλεις και μπορείς να σπουδάσεις; 
Στη Βρετανία παιδιά μου, στην Ιταλία, εκτός κι αν αντέχει η τσέπη σας Αμερική, οπότε δεν το συζητάμε. Σπουδές στον κόσμο, ελληνική διασπορά, αρχαία παράδοση και ένδοξη. Ας ευχαριστήσουμε όσους ακόμα σήμερα την εξυπηρετούν και τη στηρίζουν._


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 10, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Γιατί και με τους χαμηλότερους βαθμούς να χαντακώνεσαι για πάντα εκτός πανεπιστημίου, εφόσον θέλεις και μπορείς να σπουδάσεις;



Το "μπορείς" μάλλον εδώ έχει τη σημασία "μπορεί η οικογένειά σου". Αν έχεις τους χαμηλότερους βαθμούς τότε (πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων) μάλλον δεν "μπορείς" εσύ ο ίδιος.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 11, 2008)

Elsa said:


> _Ξεφεύγουν λίγο από την υπερπροστατευτική ελληνική οικογένεια, από την υπερστοργική Ελληνίδα μάνα, δίνουν την ευκαιρία σε οικογένεια και σε μάνα να ασχοληθούν με κάτι άλλο. Ανοίγουν και των παιδιών τα μυαλά, πλαταίνουν οι ορίζοντες, _


Ξεφεύγουν γεωγραφικά από την υπερπροστατευτική οικογένεια, αλλά η οικονομική προστασία παραμένει, εκτός φυσικά αν οι γονείς δεν έχουν την ευχέρεια. Σε αντίθεση με βορειότερους λαούς όπου από την ενηλικίωση και μετά "you're on your own", όχι γιατί δεν έχουμε λεφτά, αλλά γιατί έτσι πρέπει. Και φυσικά το πόσο πλαταίνουν οι ορίζοντες εξαρτάται από το συγκεκριμένο άτομο. Υπάρχουν πάμπολλοι Έλληνες που επί 3+ χρόνια κυκλοφορούσαν ως αγέλη στην Αγγλία ώστε να μην αναγκαστούν να συναναστραφούν αλλοεθνείς (και να ζητάνε ομαδικά φραπέ χωρίς να ντρέπονται) και δεν κατάλαβαν απολύτως τίποτα από την κουλτούρα, τη γλώσσα κτλ. της χώρας που τους φιλοξενούσε. Τι σημασία έχουν όλα αυτά βέβαια, αφού το χαρτί το πήραν...


----------



## Porkcastle (Sep 11, 2008)

Σίγουρα τα πάντα εξαρτώνται από το άτομο και πώς χρησιμοποιεί τους πόρους που διαθέτει (ή δεν διαθέτει). Ένας φελλός θα παραμείνει φελλός είτε πάει στο εξωτερικό και γυρίσει -με χαρτί ή χωρίς- είτε μείνει στην Ελλάδα. Όπως και το αντίθετο, φυσικά.

Όσο για την οικονομική αφαίμαξη ξεχάστε το, η κατάσταση δεν αλλάζει στην Ελλάδα. Και σε 30 χρόνια οι γονείς θα εξακολουθούν να πληρώνουν το βλαστάρι που σπουδάζει στο Γιου Κέι, στη χ πόλη της Ελλάδας, ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο τους το σπίτι, ακόμα και όταν τελειώσουν οι σπουδές μέχρι "να σταθεί στα πόδια του επαγγελματικά". Είναι μια σχέση αλληλεξάρτησης που βολεύει όλους. Εκτός βέβαια αν δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά.

(Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι και στους βορειότερους λαούς η κατάσταση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει αρχίσει να αλλάζει στο πιο "μεσογειακό"...)


----------



## curry (Sep 11, 2008)

Porkcastle said:


> (Παρατηρώ πάντως ότι και στους βορειότερους λαούς η κατάσταση στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει αρχίζει να αλλάζει στο πιο "μεσογειακό"...)



Πράγματι, πρόσφατα είχα διαβάσει ένα άρθρο στον βρετανικό Τύπο που εξέφραζε ανησυχίες σχετικά με το γεγονός ότι ολοένα περισσότεροι νέοι στα 30 (+/-) μένουν ακόμα με τους γονείς τους στην Βρετανία! Οι λόγοι - αν θυμάμαι καλά - ήταν κατά κύριο λόγο οικονομικοί (ανεργία, χαμηλοί μισθοί, ακριβά νοίκια κλπ). Οπότε, προτιμούν το παιδικό δωμάτιο από το loft (λέμε τώρα) και οι γονείς (τι να κάνουν; ) επωμίζονται βάρη παρόμοια με αυτά των ελληνικών οικογενειών. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, αναφερόταν κι ο ψυχολογικός παράγοντας ("ξεχείλωμα" της εφηβικής ηλικίας, νομίζω). Σημεία των καιρών;


----------

